# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] Icy Tower : les blancs ne savent pas sauter

## Raphi Le Sobre

Une mise à jour d'*Icy Tower*, c'est un peu comme les examens à la fac en période de grève : personne ne les voit venir, et quand on pense que c'est mort, ils vous tombent sur un coin de la bouche. Sauf qu'eux, ils reviennent tous les ans, alors que l'on n'avait plus de nouvelle de ce freeware depuis 2006, qui aurait ainsi disparu à l'âge raisonnable de 5 ans.


 Les mauvaises langues imaginant qu'il suivait la même voie que la carrière politique de Rachida Dati, la mort cérébrale, où l'on plus attend que le boss ne se décide à débrancher le respirateur artificiel, se sont donc trompés. *Free Lunch Design* vient de rendre disponible la version 1.4 d'*Icy Tower*, bénéficiant d'un sacré coup de lifting, sans pour autant perdre une miette de son principe, toujours terriblement addictif, et de son gameplay à la précision d'un coucou suisse.
 L'idée est bête comme chou : faire le plus gros score possible en montant les étages aussi vite que faire se peu, sachant que votre perso fonctionne comme un jeune de banlieue poursuivit par les keufs, se sentant pousser des ailes avec la vitesse et le chrono qui vous mettra régulièrement la pression. Ca va vite, de plus en plus vite, d'où le risque de manquer sa réception, atterrissant parfois à côté du point visé, voire carrément dans un local électrique d'EDF.

 Bref, amusant, foutrement accrocheur au point de toujours tenter de faire mieux, on se surprend à y retourner fréquemment pour tenter d'exploser son propre record et débloquer de nouveaux bonus. Le palliatif parfait à la masturbation, l'affichage du score pour comparer avec ses potes ou la (grande) communauté en plus.

Voir la news (4 images, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Narm

:Emo: 
Tu me ramènes en L2 et les exams après le CPE là !

----------


## Dj_gordon

Haaaaaa Icy Tower !!!
Les heures que j'ai pu passer sur ce jeu !!
A me rendre dingue.
Excellent jeu  ::wub::

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Rendez-moi mon DUT !

----------


## Sk-flown

> Ca va vite, de plus en plus vite, d'où le risque de manquer sa réception, atterrissant parfois à côté du point visé, voire carrément dans un local électrique d'EDF.


*"Attention"* cuisson rapide.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Super , j'étais super accro a ce jeu !
En plus le perso funky est trop super !
Et les messages après la mort sont super !
Bon ok j'arrete ...

----------


## Sergent Mambo

Youhou Icy Tower toute mon adolescence! Wouhou Woupidoupidou! Mais j'étais tellement une brèle que j'ai rarement passé le niveau 100.

Haha et j'ai encore cette saloperie de musique d'intro en tête!.... Je vais le télécharger pour voir si rien n'a changé...

----------


## johnclaude

Souvenirs souvenirs, icy tower merde alors.
J'ai toujours la musique dans la tête.
Merci pour la séquence nostalgie.

----------


## r2djbeuh

> ...où l'on plus attend...


Okay, Raphi, t'es sobre, ton pseudo le dit, mais là, on a un doute !  ::P:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Ca va vite, de plus en plus vite, d'où le risque de manquer sa réception, atterrissant parfois à côté du point visé, voire carrément dans un local électrique d'EDF.


Non mais raaaah quoi  ::XD::

----------


## GruntGrunt

Merci Raphi, maintenant je me souviens à quel point j'était mauvais à ce jeu  :Emo:

----------


## carapitcho

Je ne connaissais pas, excellent jeu !!! Parfait pour un netbook  :;):

----------


## Arzar

Icy Tower !  ::o: 
Le nombre d'heure engloutit dans ce jeu......

Je me souviens encore de ce replay où un fou furieux atteint le niveau ~1200 avec une facilité incroyable et soudain se gauffre sur un saut digne du niveau 1.  :^_^:

----------


## fistons

> Rendez-moi mon DUT !


Entre ça et le jeu de volley avec les blobs...

----------


## zabuza

Et ben on risque de passer pour un héréthique, je ne connaissais pas du tout ce jeu, je me fouette et puis je pars le télécharger de ce pas ( enfin de ce clic )

Edit : Par contre j'ai un jeu du même genre sur ipod (app store ), et effectivement, je kiff

----------


## Lorenzo77

Excellent ce petit jeu, trés fun et pas si simple que ca ..

----------


## Matriochka

J'y ai trop joué pendant ma licence à ce jeu ! Addictif !

----------


## Phantom

Ca a un peu l'air d'être mega naze...;

----------


## johnclaude

> Ca a un peu l'air d'être mega naze...;


Dommage que tu n'aies pas connu ça à l'époque, c'était LE truc pour flinguer toute productivité.
J'ai simplement la haine de n'avoir qu'un vieux p4 sous la main: ça rame  ::cry::

----------


## Vladtepes

Il est simplement énorme ce jeu!

----------


## b0b0

Haha ce jeu c'est tout simplement mon enfance, mes premiers freewares.

----------


## Narushima

Dommage qu'ils aient rajouté les voix, elles sont plus énervantes qu'autre chose. Les stats sont pratiques par contre.

----------


## GruntGrunt

> Haha ce jeu c'est tout simplement mon enfance, mes premiers freewares.


Le jeune  :haha:

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Dans le mode normal il a des trucs a débloquer pour le mode custom c'est ça ?  ::):

----------

